# MY 3DS JUST BROKE!!!!!!! :(



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

What should I do I mean my oh my gosh I'm in shock right.. now..I'm crying this...DS is basically my life my social life yeah yeah I'm stupid I know please tell me what I should do?!!?!!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 17, 2014)

Get it repaired


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Get it repaired



How????? Were do I send it?


----------



## Brackets (Jun 17, 2014)

Calm down there's a lot worse things that could have happened


----------



## cIementine (Jun 17, 2014)

*Well, it doesn't really look like it has turned off? 
So you could still use it and get it repaired.*


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks like it's functioning fine. Just be more careful with it and it'll be alright.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

Hallie said:


> Calm down there's a lot worse things that could have happened



HOW????? It's my only one??! How do I get it fixed


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 17, 2014)

duck tape/ electrical tape will be your friend in this one


----------



## cIementine (Jun 17, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> HOW????? It's my only one??! How do I get it fixed



*Go to your local game store or contact Nintendo.*


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

Its not broken. The plastic is just chipped off. Send it to Nintendo to get it repaired, or they will replace it. Make sure to do backups if they will replace it.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Looks like it's functioning fine. Just be more careful with it and it'll be alright.


No it won't stay upright

- - - Post Merge - - -



Avalon said:


> *Go to your local game store or contact Nintendo.*



Ok? What can they do?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kildor said:


> Its not broken. The plastic is just chipped off. Send it to Nintendo to get it repaired, or they will replace it. Make sure to do backups if they will replace it.



But how so I get ahold of them?


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> No it won't stay upright
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Go find out if there is a Nintendo repair center in your state/country/area. You can do that first by going to the Nintendo website (Nintendo.com/Nintendo
Uk wherever you are) and they usually will have a contact number for repairs, if you search on the website.


----------



## Aerious (Jun 17, 2014)

It still works, the outside was just dinked. Have it repaired.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 17, 2014)

seeing as it was just the shoulder buttons, should be fine. im not sure how much repairs cost tho. probably an arm and a leg.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> seeing as it was just the shoulder buttons, should be fine. im not sure how much repairs cost tho. probably an arm and a leg.



Unless you have a Club Nintendo account + the warranty of the system, because having a Club Nintendo account can extend your warranty for one more year I think.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

Aerious said:


> It still works, the outside was just dinked. Have it repaired.


Yes but their is not a phone #...for the support..


----------



## Aerious (Jun 17, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> seeing as it was just the shoulder buttons, should be fine. im not sure how much repairs cost tho. probably an arm and a leg.


Prob cheaper to just buy new seeing as a 3DS is only around $100 now.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

Aerious said:


> Prob cheaper to just buy new seeing as a 3DS is only around $100 now.



But.. ;-; your right...


----------



## Aerious (Jun 17, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Yes but their is not a phone #...for the support..


Buy a new one or refurbished, it'd be cheaper than repairing. If you had it repaired you'd have to take it to a shop, not call a repair #. Ask your parents.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

Donate it to me bcuz Im poor and I can do with a broken 3ds thx


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 17, 2014)

I remember the original D.S. used to break at the hinge all the time. Mine did, my friend's did, and forums were full of people saying that. The D.S. Lite occasionally did. Apparently they have not fixed the issue. I do know that all worked fine because the all the wires were in the other side. So if you can get some tape to hold it together you should be fine.

If you want a replacement, Nintendo sells refurbished 3DS's for 135 USD.


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 17, 2014)

EDIT 2: http://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/8261

Click the link and go from there. 

http://www.nintendo.com/corp/contact.jsp

Above is also a link of their contact information including their phone number/email. They should be able to help you, and even more if still have your warranty (the plan Nintendo gives you when you buy a new system).

EDIT: The warranty doesn't cover physical damage, so even if you don't have it anymore, I'm not sure if Nintendo will be able to help you. It's best to just buy a new 3DS and do a system transfer (which is also on Nintendo's support).


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Jun 17, 2014)

Same thing happened to my brother's 3DSXL. You're best off getting it repaired of getting a new one.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 17, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Apparently they have not fixed the issue.



Apparently people still do not take care of their consoles.

I've had my 3DS since Day1, and I have not dropped it or handled it roughly in any way, and it's in near perfect condition even though I play the living hell out of it.

Lucky is prolly not going to tell us how that happened exactly, but as a few have said before, it's a bit cheaper to buy a used or refurbished one instead of sending it off for repairs. Nintendo will charge you about $130-140 to fix it, whereas you can get a used one for like $120 or less, depending on where you get it from and how hard you look. Retailers also still stock the new Pokemon X/Y XL bundles, so if you're dead set on having that one....at least they aren't hard to find.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 17, 2014)

I looked it up on Amazon, and you could buy that exact 3DS for 180 USD. It's kind of expensive, but if you're planning on repairing it or buying a new one anyway, it's just a little bit more. They may also have them for a little less used, I'll have to check again.

EDIT: $180 is the price for a used one, not a new one.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh thanks ^^


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 17, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Apparently people still do not take care of their consoles.
> 
> I've had my 3DS since Day1, and I have not dropped it or handled it roughly in any way, and it's in near perfect condition even though I play the living hell out of it.
> 
> Lucky is prolly not going to tell us how that happened exactly, but as a few have said before, it's a bit cheaper to buy a used or refurbished one instead of sending it off for repairs. Nintendo will charge you about $130-140 to fix it, whereas you can get a used one for like $120 or less, depending on where you get it from and how hard you look. Retailers also still stock the new Pokemon X/Y XL bundles, so if you're dead set on having that one....at least they aren't hard to find.


Congrats for you. Do you want a sticker and a cookie? Things happen. People don't mean to break their things. Regardless, it's broken and that's the issue.

But definitely look into used. I have a friend that just bought his 3DS from eBay for a steal. And it's not like it doesn't work well. You might notice a bit of wear on used, but it's never anything too bad. Just be careful about people trying to trick you, although for the most part they're good.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 17, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> But definitely look into used. I have a friend that just bought his 3DS from eBay for a steal. And it's not like it doesn't work well. You might notice a bit of wear on used, but it's never anything too bad. Just be careful about people trying to trick you, although for the most part they're good.



Ah, I didn't think of eBay. Definitely look there if you don't like what Amazon has to offer. eBay's pretty safe to use since it runs on PayPal these days.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Ah, I didn't think of eBay. Definitely look there if you don't like what Amazon has to offer. eBay's pretty safe to use since it runs on PayPal these days.



Oh ^^


----------



## Warrior (Jun 17, 2014)

ay yo im selling a used 2ds, atleast you can't break the shoulder buttons on a 2ds lol


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

Warrior said:


> ay yo im selling a used 2ds, atleast you can't break the shoulder buttons on a 2ds lol



The 2DS can't be broken. You can use it as a shield from bullets, or make it a doorstop if you want. However, it cannot be as hard and strong as the Nokia. When you drop the Nokia, it doesn't break. It shatters the earth.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 17, 2014)

Kildor said:


> The 2DS can't be broken. You can use it as a shield from bullets, or make it a doorstop if you want. However, it cannot be as hard and strong as the Nokia. When you drop the Nokia, it doesn't break. It shatters the earth.



New earthquake proof buildings; Literally just 2ds's piled on top of eachother


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

I really need it a 3ds


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 17, 2014)

It looks like the hinge just broke. It'll still work. One of the hinges on my DS lite broke and it still works fine (except not really because the L button and R button are broken, the arrow buttons are extremely unresponsive and the touch screen barely works).



Kildor said:


> The 2DS can't be broken. You can use it as a shield from bullets, or make it a doorstop if you want. However, it cannot be as hard and strong as the Nokia. When you drop the Nokia, it doesn't break. It shatters the earth.



My friend's Nokia got run over by a truck and there was a dent in the screen. So they're not indestructible. (it was a smartphone one though)


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> It looks like the hinge just broke. It'll still work. One of the hinges on my DS lite broke and it still works fine (except not really because the L button and R button are broken, the arrow buttons are extremely unresponsive and the touch screen barely works).
> 
> 
> 
> My friend's Nokia got run over by a truck and there was a dent in the screen. So they're not indestructible. (it was a smartphone one though)


I'm talking about the Nokia 3310. If you ever see a Nokia 3310 break, or get destroyed, its a fake.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

I am getti a new 3ds witch 1 
OR


----------



## Lassy (Jun 17, 2014)

Ummmm. I always knew the qualities of XL's was really rubbish compared to normal 3DS


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 17, 2014)

Get Yoshi


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Ummmm. I always knew the qualities of XL's was really rubbish compared to normal 3DS



I can't stand the small screen though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Waffleking720 said:


> Get Yoshi



Ty


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 17, 2014)

Yoshi one is better. Sorry about your 3DS bby


----------



## Capella (Jun 17, 2014)

Get the yoshi one


----------



## Mariah (Jun 17, 2014)

Both are ugly. Yours isn't even broken. Why are you getting new one?


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Yoshi one is better. Sorry about your 3DS bby



Ty for the support

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Both are ugly. Yours isn't even broken. Why are you getting new one?



The hindge is doh. But the yoshi is cute, it's like 100$ to get it fixed

- - - Post Merge - - -



Capella said:


> Get the yoshi one



Ok


----------



## mayordan (Jun 17, 2014)

what a waste of money... its not even broke yo​


Lassy said:


> Ummmm. I always knew the qualities of XL's was really rubbish compared to normal 3DS



i have both atm and i when i play i feel like the 3ds is going to fall apart in my hands
the xl feels so much sturdier tbh​


----------



## mayorsam (Jun 17, 2014)

I have an old DS which this happened to and it worked perfectly fine for _6 years_ after that happened, as long as you treat it nice and don't mess with it I suspect your ds will be perfectly fine.

If anything, take it to your local gamestop and ask about fixing it. They'll know where to send it.


----------



## Wish (Jun 17, 2014)

Hope it works out


----------



## Isabella (Jun 17, 2014)

Send it to the nintendo repair?


----------



## Cou (Jun 18, 2014)

Holy frick D: I'm so sorry for your loss, best get a new one imo. (I really would, 3DS is probably one of my favorite things and what keeps me sane...)


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2014)

Call up Nintendo and see if you can get it repaired

My XL had been playing up for ages and I never sent it in to get repaired, but a few weeks ago it really started pissing me off (the battery didn't fit the socket so any movement on the back caused it to turn off) so I called up Nintendo and I was like "help pls" and they were like "blh blah blah warranty blhblah blah" but the warranty ended on March 30th but they told me to send it in with the receipt anyway.

And on Monday I received it back in the mail. Nintendo had sent me a brand new 3DS and had performed a system transfer so I kept all my data. I really didn't expect it. I had no idea I'd get a new one, especially since the warranty had ended, and I was surprised to find they had some a system transfer.

So yeah, you should contact Nintendo, they're pretty helpful.


----------



## unravel (Jun 18, 2014)

Just send it to me and ty for 3DS XL :3


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 18, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Call up Nintendo and see if you can get it repaired
> 
> My XL had been playing up for ages and I never sent it in to get repaired, but a few weeks ago it really started pissing me off (the battery didn't fit the socket so any movement on the back caused it to turn off) so I called up Nintendo and I was like "help pls" and they were like "blh blah blah warranty blhblah blah" but the warranty ended on March 30th but they told me to send it in with the receipt anyway.
> 
> ...


I don't think I have a wantary though :c but yeah, I will. I mean, I don't have the recheit but I have the oranaginal box from October...? Yeah..

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> Just send it to me and ty for 3DS XL :3



Nu waffles u don't want a floppy screen


----------



## PrettyGuinea (Jun 18, 2014)

I think my little sister sent hers in without the recipt, she had the box. If you do send in though, remember to take out any games in the game slot


----------



## Cory (Jun 18, 2014)

This happened to me too. Get a nerf case. It keeps it intact.


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2014)

How'd you manage to break it in the first place? That model only came out in October (I have the same one, haha), so you can't have had it very long!  

At least it still works, but I can see why you want to get a new one. Of the two you posted, I think the Magical World one is prettier. Try and take better care of your new one when you get it.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 18, 2014)

It's just the hinge! When the hinge on my DS Lite broke I just ignored it, and you should do that too.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 18, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Just send it to me and ty for 3DS XL :3



Wow waffles u meany i asked for it first k


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 18, 2014)

Tina said:


> How'd you manage to break it in the first place? That model only came out in October (I have the same one, haha), so you can't have had it very long!
> 
> At least it still works, but I can see why you want to get a new one. Of the two you posted, I think the Magical World one is prettier. Try and take better care of your new one when you get it.



My brother an I got in a fight, he through it up against the wall, it chipped the back of the plating, then I kept playing it, then it like poped off,

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> This happened to me too. Get a nerf case. It keeps it intact.



U sure let me put my case on


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

umm.. to be honest I expected your DS to be in 2 pieces, but really you're making a big deal out of something this little? (sorry) anyways just calm down, the same thing happened to my laptop and considering its still functioning I'm ok with it
I don't think you need to waste money on fixing it considering its not really affecting your gaming experience, just ignore it nothing will happen unless you carelessly drop it or something


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 18, 2014)

Honestly, if you're going to get a new one over sending it in for repairs, you're just wasting more money, it's not even broken. I also expected to see it broken in half.
My condolences, though.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 18, 2014)

Send it into Nintendo, you still have the warranty. It hasn't even been a year since the release of X/Y so Nintendo can't argue that a year has passed. I bought a broken 3ds 9 months after the original release, sent it in without a receipt, and got a brand new one.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 18, 2014)

Are you seriously buying a new 3DS because the HINGE BROKE?!
*literally dies*
Can I have/buy your old 3DS?


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 18, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> Send it into Nintendo, you still have the warranty. It hasn't even been a year since the release of X/Y so Nintendo can't argue that a year has passed. I bought a broken 3ds 9 months after the original release, sent it in without a receipt, and got a brand new one.



Should I take it to game stop?! I mean...so they can send it off?! I don't know we're to send it. How to call them, how to get ahold off them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> Are you seriously buying a new 3DS because the HINGE BROKE?!
> *literally dies*
> Can I have/buy your old 3DS?


How much? =___= if it's less than 100$ than no
, plus It is messing with my gaming ex prance I can't stand the screen flopping around, it's half way off


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 18, 2014)

Mine has this, too. I really think you should consider getting a Nerf Case; I got one after gluing mine back together (It was a bad idea but it worked.) and it stays perfectly in place.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 18, 2014)

since it's "broken" you should totally give it to me for free


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 18, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> since it's "broken" you should totally give it to me for free



No

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> Mine has this, too. I really think you should consider getting a Nerf Case; I got one after gluing mine back together (It was a bad idea but it worked.) and it stays perfectly in place.



I have one...


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 18, 2014)

but why would you sell this "broken" 3DS for $100+


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 18, 2014)

Really? That's odd, I thought the case would work fine. Other than that, I really don't have any big suggestions rather than just living with it. I know It's annoying sometimes, but I think you can cope with it once you get used to it.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 18, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> but why would you sell this "broken" 3DS for $100+



Probably because you asked to buy it lol.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 18, 2014)

The same thing happened to my DS Lite. I coped, though. As long as it still functions properly, you'll be fine. But, either way, I recommend you get it fixed. Do some searching and you'll find information on where to send it to get it back to normal. No need to cry, darling.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/manuals/warrantyinfo.jsp

There ya go


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Jun 19, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/manuals/warrantyinfo.jsp
> 
> There ya go



lol I was just about to post this too

I had the EXACT same problem with my 3DS when I broke the hinge too. Just send use the link and then follow the instructions to mail it to Nintendo. As long as there's a UPS store around where you live, you should be fine. For me, it took about 2 weeks to get it to Nintendo and back to me.

Btw, to everyone telling her to get a new 3DS, *THE REPAIRS ARE FREE IF ITS UNDER WARRANTY.* (which it most likely is). All you have to pay for is the box to put your 3DS in when shipping it to Nintendo.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 19, 2014)

It's not broken
It's chipped off


----------



## Kildor (Jun 19, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> It's not broken
> It's chipped off



Water/dust could enter through the chipped off part, and it will just make it harder for her. So it is broken, even though a part is only chipped off.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 19, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Water/dust could enter through the chipped off part, and it will just make it harder for her. So it is broken, even though a part is only chipped off.



That will only happen out of carelessness


----------



## Kildor (Jun 19, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> That will only happen out of carelessness



Yes, but the point is its still broken. There's a possibility that dust, or anything that shouldn't be inside the 3DS can enter that little hole, and it will cause more problems than just a chipped R button.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Jun 19, 2014)

Why don't you just use superglue? It looks like only plastic chipped off.


----------



## NyaaChan (Jun 19, 2014)

You can watch some videos on how to fix it on youtube.

Check your warranty first and if you got it, send it.

Ask a professional on how much would it cost and if its more expensive just buy a new one, you could try an 2DS I know many people don't like them since they are big, I have one and my partner has an 3DS XL and we both think my 2DS is way more comfortable and they are way cheaper.

The decision in the end has to be up to you


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 19, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Congrats for you. Do you want a sticker and a cookie?




Yes, yes I do. Cough it up!



Fudgenuggets said:


> lol I was just about to post this too
> 
> I had the EXACT same problem with my 3DS when I broke the hinge too. Just send use the link and then follow the instructions to mail it to Nintendo. As long as there's a UPS store around where you live, you should be fine. For me, it took about 2 weeks to get it to Nintendo and back to me.
> 
> Btw, to everyone telling her to get a new 3DS, *THE REPAIRS ARE FREE IF ITS UNDER WARRANTY.* (which it most likely is). All you have to pay for is the box to put your 3DS in when shipping it to Nintendo.





*/thread, we're all done here! *


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Jun 19, 2014)

Please take a note that, even if it's under warranty doesn't mean you'll get it fixed for free. Especially, if damage is most likely caused by user.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 19, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Yes, but the point is its still broken. There's a possibility that dust, or anything that shouldn't be inside the 3DS can enter that little hole, and it will cause more problems than just a chipped R button.



you're making a big deal out of this


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 19, 2014)

When I got my 3DS it was glitched. However since it was a birthday present and bought a month before I couldn't return it back. Somehow the glitching fixed itself. But later on my charging point starting to malfunction, and Nintendo wasn't much help even when it was under warranty. In the end my local store was nice enough to give me a new 3DS on a discount. Since Nintendo was likely going to erase my system data. However before transferring, my dad had a go fixing it and its "almost" good as new. It's not prefect, but at least it charges, before it couldn't. Still usable and fine in my book. I still even have the other 3DS (Never been opened) just in case anything happens, or if I need another 3DS haha (It's mine, no one ask for it!).

I see your shock, but its fixable. Send it to Nintendo or either fix it yourself (if Nintendo can't help), but be warned. Since of how you broke it, and if they can tell its self damage, they will ask you to pay for the damages. I was just in a bad situation, and Nintendo's help here in New Zealand isn't the best.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 19, 2014)

That would get ion my nerves so much, I'd send it to nintendo, it's either ?50 for a minor repair or ?85 for major, I sent my game pad when it broke for a full LCD replacement, it was obviously the ?85 one but worth it. Just go to nintendo repairs, it's free to send.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 19, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> you're making a big deal out of this


Well anything is possible remember. As long as that area is fixed up enough it shouldn't be a big deal but still cautious.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 19, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Well anything is possible remember. As long as that area is fixed up enough it shouldn't be a big deal but still cautious.



mm true, but I dunno I feel like her reaction was a bit too much?
other than that yeah you're completely right


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 19, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> mm true, but I dunno I feel like her reaction was a bit too much?
> other than that yeah you're completely right


Yeah, her reaction was a bit over the top. I was similar when my 3DS suddenly was unable to charge, and Nintendo's service was pretty much telling me do it yourself at the time. Not kidding, they just told me go contact their repair service in New Zealand, and they would never reply to my calls. It took me awhile to finally get a response from them after my local store that my father bought my 3DS from got involved after a week. It was ridiculous, and this is only part of the story...


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 19, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Yeah, her reaction was a bit over the top. I was similar when my 3DS suddenly unable to charge, and Nintendo's service was pretty much telling me do it yourself at the time. Not kidding, they just told me go contact there repair service in New Zealand, and they would never reply to my calls. It took me awhile to finally get a response from them after my local store that my father bought my 3DS from got involved after a week. It was ridiculous.



aha if the happened to my 3DS I'd freak out xDD <//3
but yeah not something new that Nintendo does not answer calls :I very bothersome


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 19, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> aha if the happened to my 3DS I'd freak out xDD <//3
> but yeah not something new that Nintendo does not answer calls :I very bothersome


Nintendo does after calls fine here, its just the repair service (which isn't an Nintendo company). It was like grinding teeth how "helpful" they were to me. In the end they wanted me to pay almost the exact price it is here to get a brand new 3DS, to get it repaired. Hahahaha no....


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 19, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Nintendo does after calls fine here, its just the repair service (which isn't an Nintendo company). It was like grinding teeth how "helpful" they were to me. In the end they wanted me to pay almost the exact price it is here to get a brand new 3DS, to get it repaired. Hahahaha no....



LOL man.. I didn't have any issue with Nintendo, my friends do though so I'm not too experienced with this but wow xDD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 19, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> LOL man.. I didn't have any issue with Nintendo, my friends do though so I'm not too experienced with this but wow xDD


I love Nintendo but not its customer service lol. Glad you haven't had any issues.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 19, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> you're making a big deal out of this



That area is also where the WiFi indicator is at. So anything that will get in there can cause a huge problem with the wifi as well.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 19, 2014)

brb making a 9 page thread about how my DS lite has a broken hinge, L button and R button and a pretty much broken direction pad and circle pad


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 19, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> brb making a 9 page thread about how my DS lite has a broken hinge, L button and R button and a pretty much broken direction pad and circle pad


DS lites don't have circle pads though.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 19, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> but why would you sell this "broken" 3DS for $100+



Beacuse it's pokemon blue, ><


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 19, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> DS lites don't have circle pads though.



whoops I meant the touch screen. I mean STOP JUDGING ME!1!1!1! MY DS LITE IS BROKEN U JERK!1!1


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 19, 2014)

Why? Is it 125$???? Should I just get a new one?!


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 19, 2014)

no, you should keep your old 3DS


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 19, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> no, you should keep your old 3DS



But when it's 125$ I should just spend a little more on a yoshi 3ds


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 19, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> But when it's 125$ I should just spend a little more on a yoshi 3ds



or you could just keep your old 3DS. for FREE.


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 19, 2014)

lucky do u want a new 3ds?? would you like a yoshi one better than a pokemon blue one? like u could just deal with the broken hinge and spend 0 money but since you seem to not want to do that, i guess it depends on which version of the 3ds u want

over here in my house tho youd be dealin w that broken hinge and play your games with a floppy dead screen bc if the games still play fine, we aint spendin money on ****

idk maybe ur rich?? maybe?? id personally just save the money


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeez... Moaning over that... I had a problem with my original Nintendo 3DS where it won't turn on *AT ALL* and I *have lost all 20 of my Nintendo 3DS Ambassador download games and my download copy of The Legend of Zelda Four Sworda: 25th Anniversary Edition* and this issue is still unexplained to this day. My Nintendo 3DS stopped working in early 2014...

And you think you're so hard done to with a "chipped" edge...


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 19, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> or you could just keep your old 3DS. for FREE.



No it's broken, I just gotta beg my mom, it's up to her now. I just can't sand it,

- - - Post Merge - - -



debinoresu said:


> lucky do u want a new 3ds?? would you like a yoshi one better than a pokemon blue one? like u could just deal with the broken hinge and spend 0 money but since you seem to not want to do that, i guess it depends on which version of the 3ds u want
> 
> over here in my house tho youd be dealin w that broken hinge and play your games with a floppy dead screen bc if the games still play fine, we aint spendin money on ****
> 
> idk maybe ur rich?? maybe?? id personally just save the money


I really want the yoshi but I love my 3ds now. So I am ask my mom right now


----------



## Temari (Jun 19, 2014)

First of all I'd like to say those of you complaining about your own problems aren't helping at all. It's unfortunate you have broke stuff, but seriously? She needs some help and making it about you is really not helping. I would be in her dismay too if I had no idea what to do when my precious 3DS broke, especially with how nice of a 3DS she has. Her's is pretty awesome, so it's sad if you have no idea what to do when you are in that situation. 
Sorry to start on a bad note, but I kept seeing that type of stuff with no help at all, and it kinda got to me.

ANYWAYSSSSs.....
Okay, I'm not sure if you have fixed it yet, but getting it repaired is pretty easy if you know what you are doing. Trust me, I have helped many people get their DS repaired when something like this happens. 

I'm from the US, so I'll be explaining this from that point of view.

*-Step 1-*
First, you need to know some basics about your 3DS. When did you buy it? What happened to it? How is your system responding after it broke? Those are some things that you should mention when you contact them.

Probably the most important thing you need to know is how long you have had it for. If you have had it for less than a year, then you can skip the next step. If you have had it for more than a year, then follow what you have to do next.

*-Step 2-*
If you have had it for more than a year, then you should see if you can get your warranty extended. Hopefully, you still qualify for an extension otherwise repairing might get costly. A warranty extension involves a Club Nintendo account. I'll tell you now, if you already have a Club Nintendo account, and you have already registered your 3DS, chances are you don't qualify unless you have registered it within the past three months. You can check the status of your warranty through your Club Nintendo account (if you already have one).

If you don't have a Club Nintendo account, make one. You can start by registering your 3DS here https://club.nintendo.com/todo-product-register.do
Where it says "PIN #", put the serial number (located on the back of your 3DS) into the blank. It will then ask you to sign up, or sign in for a 90 day extended warranty.

After that's all said and done, you should be set for some more warranty time.

*-Step 3-*
Now you need to make a repair ticket. Yours will probably most likely be under "3DS Hinge" so here is the starting process for the repair: https://store.nintendo.com/ng3/repair/repairTerms.jsp?sys=3ds&sym=HINGE

They will ask you to agree to some terms, then they will ask you to make a Nintendo Repair account. It is NOT linked to your Club Nintendo account, so you will have to make another one.

*ALSO, BEFORE SENDING IN YOUR DS, PLEASE BE SURE TO BACK UP EVERYTHING ON YOUR SD CARD JUST TO BE SAFE. Sometimes they will send you a complete new 3DS, so it would be unfortunate if some of your data got lost.*

After that, follow everything that they want you to do. Don't hesitate to contact them if you need any more questions asked during the repair process.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 19, 2014)

MintSwift said:


> Okay, I'm not sure if you have fixed it yet, but getting it repaired is pretty easy if you know what you are doing. Trust me, I have helped many people get their DS repaired when something like this happens.
> 
> I'm from the US, so I'll be explaining this from that point of view.
> 
> ...



It does, and it's 125$ my mom just said to get the new one :xBeacuse she thinks it is ridiculous to pay that amount of money...


----------



## Temari (Jun 19, 2014)

Wait, so did you already see if your warranty had expired, and if you could get it extended?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 19, 2014)

MintSwift said:


> First of all I'd like to say those of you complaining about your own problems aren't helping at all. It's unfortunate you have broke stuff, but seriously? She needs some help and making it about you is really not helping. I would be in her dismay too if I had no idea what to do when my precious 3DS broke, especially with *how nice of a 3DS she has. Her's is pretty awesome,* so it's sad if you have no idea what to do when you are in that situation.
> Sorry to start on a bad note, but I kept seeing that type of stuff with no help at all, and it kinda got to me.



for some reason, I think this thread was made for this..

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> brb making a 9 page thread about how my DS lite has a broken hinge, L button and R button and a pretty much broken direction pad and circle pad



this so much xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> Jeez... Moaning over that... I had a problem with my original Nintendo 3DS where it won't turn on *AT ALL* and I *have lost all 20 of my Nintendo 3DS Ambassador download games and my download copy of The Legend of Zelda Four Sworda: 25th Anniversary Edition* and this issue is still unexplained to this day. My Nintendo 3DS stopped working in early 2014...
> 
> And you think you're so hard done to with a "chipped" edge...



brotha you got my point<3


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 19, 2014)

MintSwift said:


> Wait, so did you already see if your warranty had expired, and if you could get it extended?



Yep, it is not covered in the warranty


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 19, 2014)

how to fix this problem
1) DON'T GET A NEW 3DS
2) close thread
3) use old 3DS
4) DONT GET A NEW 3DS


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 19, 2014)

I'd just get a new one.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 19, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> how to fix this problem
> 1) DON'T GET A NEW 3DS
> 2) close thread
> 3) use old 3DS
> 4) DONT GET A NEW 3DS



you totally should listen to him


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 19, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Why? Is it 125$???? Should I just get a new one?!




*We've been telling you this for 10 pages.

*


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 19, 2014)

Kippla said:


> I'd just get a new one.



not worth it, its just chipped off
I'd get a new one if it won't function properly, not if it doesn't look good


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 19, 2014)

ugh i got some dirt on my ipod 5 screen protector! they cost like $40 so i think i'll just buy a new ipod because i wanted it in a different colour anyways.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 19, 2014)

MintSwift said:


> First of all I'd like to say those of you complaining about your own problems aren't helping at all. It's unfortunate you have broke stuff, but seriously? She needs some help and making it about you is really not helping. I would be in her dismay too if I had no idea what to do when my precious 3DS broke, especially with how nice of a 3DS she has. Her's is pretty awesome, so it's sad if you have no idea what to do when you are in that situation.
> Sorry to start on a bad note, but I kept seeing that type of stuff with no help at all, and it kinda got to me.



Theres 9+ pages of people telling her the exact steps she needs to do. Did you not read it?

*EDIT: inb4 the lock.*


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 19, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> ugh i got some dirt on my ipod 5 screen protector! they cost like $40 so i think i'll just buy a new ipod because i wanted it in a different colour anyways.



stop my sides xDDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Adol the Red said:


> Theres 9+ pages of people telling her the exact steps she needs to do. Did you not read it?



obviously she didn't xD


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm sorry but a tiny bit a chipped off... it's not the end of the world. Just send it off to be fixed or glue it back down.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jun 19, 2014)

Nintendo fixed my Wii for free. I think there was a reason but I don't remember. Maybe they'll do the same for you!  I hope you get it fixed seeing as it's a Pokemon one and all.


----------



## pengutango (Jun 19, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> Nintendo fixed my Wii for free. I think there was a reason but I don't remember. Maybe they'll do the same for you!  I hope you get it fixed seeing as it's a Pokemon one and all.



She already contacted them and they won't fix it for free. It's user damage and that's not covered in the warranty.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 19, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> stop my sides xDDDD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Clearly I did, my mother said she would rather buy me a new one, than pay 125$ for the chip :/


----------



## Lotte (Jun 19, 2014)

Nintendo is currently selling refurbished 3DSXLs for $135. https://store.nintendo.com/ng3/browse/subcategory.jsp?categoryId=cat50005

But tbh, it's just chipped. If your 3DSXL is still functioning fine, then just tape it. IMO, no point in replacing your whole 3DSXL unless it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## pengutango (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm gonna sound like an ass, but whatever.... XP

With the warranty stuff said, I have very little sympathy since it is your own carelessness that it happened in the place. It sucks that it happened, but when I saw the title, I was expecting it to be broken in half or something. Or it simply won't turn on, even when plugged in.

That, I can definitely be a lil more understanding to since that's stuff that can't be fixed. You're making this a bigger deal than it actually is over a lil bumper.

Unless you actually take screenshots and play games that require use of that button, I wouldn't buy a new 3DS (a used one is always an option too). Don't waste your mom's money. 

If I were your mom, I would say: "Tough luck. If you want a new 3DS, save up money and buy it yourself. It's your fault that it got damaged and I'm not wasting more money on a new one that you could also damage from your carelessness. I don't care if you're not the one who actually caused the damage. They may have caused the damage, but you let it get into that situation."


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 19, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Clearly I did, my mother said she would rather buy me a new one, than pay 125$ for the chip :/


I'm sure she would rather BUY YOU NOTHING. Just keep your 3DS as it is.
Tell her to read this thread, or any similar thread. You're probably acting like it's a big deal, and she can't tell that it's not because she doesn't have a 3DS. yOU DO NOT NEED A NEW 3DS AND YOU DO NOT NEED TO GET THE CHIP REPLACED.


----------



## Caius (Jun 19, 2014)

I think this is suitably conversed.


----------

